# Rustoleum Neverwet



## sum_random_dork

Has anyone had a chance to try Neverwet yet? The Youtube clips is the stuff legends are made of but I wonder if it works. In the new commercials from Home Depot they show it being sprayed on satellite dishes which made me wonder would it really work for rain fade and snow build up in the winter??


----------



## west99999

Water sitting on the pan of the dish is not what causes your signal to go out. If it helps snow slide off then that would be a good thing for people that have snow.


----------



## P Smith

west99999 said:


> *Water sitting on the pan* of the dish is not what causes your signal to go out. If it helps snow slide off then that would be a good thing for people that have snow.


it will drop, as RF wave will go through the water layer twice and water is will case to absorb some energy of it; add to that water layer on plastic cap of LNBF and then you will get full picture


----------



## Beerstalker

P Smith said:


> it will drop, as RF wave will go through the water layer twice and water is will case to absorb some energy of it; add to that water layer on plastic cap of LNBF and then you will get full picture


The amount of water on the dish and LNB is a very tiny compared to all the water in the air/clouds between the satellite and the dish. I'm thinking this would have very little effect for rain fade. Like west9999 said, it might be a little useful if it helps keep snow from sticking though.

However, I wonder if it would work well to spray on all the barrel/ground/multiswitch connections *after they are put together *to help keep water out of those connections? That may work well, but any time you had to undo those connections you would have to clean it off and spray it again. Right now I use dielectric grease and it works pretty well, but over time it can get washed away/contaminated and you have to take the connection apart, clean it, and put it back together.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I know that some of the spray-on coatings used on dishes like Dome Magic have some data to back up their claim that beaded up water on the reflector cuts its efficiency. I would think Neverwet would have the same advantage, except that I've noted that Neverwet dries to a matte finish (almost to the point of being cloudy) which makes me wonder, if it is diffusing light, would it also diffuse RF? I also have read that Neverwet is not very durable while some of the other sprays seem to me more durable.


----------



## P Smith

Beerstalker said:


> The amount of water on the dish and LNB is a very tiny compared to all the water in the air/clouds between the satellite and the dish. I'm thinking this would have very little effect for rain fade. ,,


Yes, in comparison. Not in in a number of dBm what is most important for the receiver, but our discussion.
Without measuring we will not go far away from words.
If you willing to get some facts, I would give you test procedure: get a screen with signal level on one tpn with level no more then 80 points (why ? see that S-curve what I posted recently), watch it for a minute to get numbers (they are fluctuating ), use your water-hose, spray the dish and LNBF; during that, ask someone to write new numbers.
It would be interesting weekend project.


----------



## sum_random_dork

I am curious to see if it works, I don't plan to try it out on my dish currently but had other ideas. I have seen the Youtube videos and they suggest items like shoes and pants to protect from the rain or possibly spills on your pants. I just worry about the long term issues that may develop with having those chemicals so close your body. I believe it has already been embedded into some items like toilet brushes and sold in retail locations. Rust-Oleum bought the retail rights to sell through Home Depot.

If it can keep the snow off my dish that would be nice, but long term it won't help when the snow really builds up and I can't dig it out for a few days. When the snow falls in feet and not inches.


----------



## P Smith

Then make plastic 'dome', preferably a pyramid with sides' steep angle; to cover the dish totally


----------



## peds48

This would be useful for folks who live near salt water. to spray around the entire dish assembly (except reflector) which seems to corrode quicker than the actual reflector.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## sbl

I bought the Neverwet and plan to treat my dish and LNB - supposedly it is good on plastic too. For the dish I am more interested in encouraging snow and freezing rain to not collect, though most winters I have no problems here.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

